
How to get MORE WORK DONE within a week: 5 Ideas That Work - binumathew1988
https://oyestartups.com/blogs/how-get-more-done-week-5-ideas-that-really-work
======
rendall
Setting intentions in the evening for the next day can really set a productive
mood.

~~~
binumathew1988
yes, we should make a list of everyday night, i follow that and get most of my
work get done in next day

